# ISO ideas for tailgate appetizers



## elaine l (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay...how to explain.   I would like (need) some ideas for making an appetizer for an upcoming themed happy hour.  The theme is tailgating, I will be camping which means cooking would be limited to a grill.  I would actually prefer something cold and easy to prepare and clean up but certain to impress.  I know someone out there is full of great ideas.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2007)

_Hi elaine,_
_here is one that is easy it makes only 8 so you would have to up the amount depending on number of guests..But we love it..You do have to be a gorgonzola lover _
_I mix a 1/4c. of crumbled gorgonzola with 1 Tab. mascarpone and then add 4 walnut halves i've crushed,( you will need 8 walnut halves)  and stir together with salt and pepper, Toast 8 baguette slices not to thick a cut and then spread on the cheese mix and top with a piece of walnut. _
_Do ahead and refrigerate til ready to serve._
_We did these one time and they were pretty good..You just cook and drain large pasta sea shells and fill them with  things like chicken salad, slamon sour cream and dill ham and mushrooms in a bechamel sauce,a tomatoe based chicken,wine,onion garlic filling..Anything with lots of seasonings, even a seafood type salad filling..._
_Carrot slices topped with guacamole,Artichoke bottoms willed with a tuna mousse,Thick sliced cucumber topped with crab that is mixed with mint,mayo tabasco, salt and pepper._
_I have more ideas if you would like them_
_kadesma _


----------



## elaine l (Aug 6, 2007)

Wonderful Kadesma!  I love your ideas.  Love gorgonzola!  Also very interesting idea for the shells.  I have never seen that done and may "impress" my friends. Any ideas are always welcome and appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Constance (Aug 6, 2007)

Using wooden skewers, I thread on assorted tidbits...chunks of assorted cheeses, canned or fresh pineapple and ham, big black and green olives, cherry tomatoes, chunks of sweet pickle or mango...whatever blows your skirts.  Line an attractive tray with pretty leaf lettuce or kale, and arrange the skewers on top. 
You can also find a pretty head of cabbage, cut the bottom off so that it will sit upright, and stick your skewers in that. 
You can also do what I've done for special occasions, and cover a styrofoam cone with leaf lettuce, starting at the bottom and working your way to the top, making it look like a small Christmas tree (old fashioned hair pins, or 2 inch pieces of florists wire bent in half are best for pinning on the lettuce). You will need shorter skewers for that.


----------



## Constance (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't forget about deviled eggs! Everyone loves them, and you can make them with an assortment of fillings. I just use the basic one...smooshed yolks, little mustard, mayo and sweet pickle relish...and top half with a sliced olive, and half with a little piece of pimento.
Variations include: use sour cream instead of mayo...add blue cheese to yolks...add hot sauce or cayenne pepper to yolks...top with crumbled bacon, cocktail shrimp or smoked salmon...or whatever your mind can conceive.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2007)

Going with Constance's skewers idea, I like to use small skewers, or party toothpicks with frilly decorations, and thread a piece of cheese and two pieces of fruit on it - melon, pineapple, and grapes work well. If you like, you can also add a dish of dip for the fruit - vanilla yogurt with about a quarter teaspoon of orange zest per cup of yogurt.

Another popular one I like to make is bruschetta with toasted baguette slices, rubbed with the cut side of a clove of garlic, then spread with homemade pesto, topped with chopped tomatoes and sprinkled with grated Parmesan.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 6, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Hi elaine,_
> _here is one that is easy it makes only 8 so you would have to up the amount depending on number of guests..But we love it..You do have to be a gorgonzola lover _



I'm not a gorgonzola lover, but I love goat cheese - I think this would be great with that, too. I'm going to hold on to this idea


----------



## kadesma (Aug 6, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> I'm not a gorgonzola lover, but I love goat cheese - I think this would be great with that, too. I'm going to hold on to this idea


GotGarlic,
I like the little bit of tartness that goat cheese has..I wonder how mixing goat cheese, some mascarpone and coarse cracked black pepper would taste? Might be pretty good, I'll have to give it a try..Thanks for the idea of the goat cheese..You've got my mind racing now..Ideas, ideas 
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Aug 6, 2007)

I posted a picture of my hors d'oeuvre tree and party whale in members' photos. If you're interested in how to make the party whale, let me know.


----------



## QSis (Aug 6, 2007)

Shrimp cocktail is the easiest, most impressive cold appetizer I can think of.

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 6, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Shrimp cocktail is the easiest, most impressive cold appetizer I can think of.
> 
> Lee


 
Gets my vote!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 7, 2007)

wings, dogs/sausage, burgers on the grill.

cold...saurkraut, coleslaw, (each doubles as a topping) uh (tailgate food, tailgate food....) chips/pretzels ? wasabi peas?


----------



## elaine l (Aug 7, 2007)

I guess (thanks to all) I will go with the gorganzola spread, hot dogs grilled and topped with different toppings then cut in half for finger food, skewers with cheese, fruit etc.  

I agree that shrimp is the best but someone in our group always gets nice big shrimp so I will let them continue.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

ah ive come to it.

A really good Cheeze Spread (pub cheese)  Cheddar + Horseradish taste.  Cheesey with a kick.  Have some Ritz on hand and pretzels, youll be a hit.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 8, 2007)

Grill sea scallops (get the U-10 size) wrapped in pancetta. Or you don't even have to wrap it in the pancetta. Serve it with this sauce which you can make in advance:

*Caper and Roasted Serrano Chimichurri*

1 Serrano (or Jalapeno) Chile, roasted, skin and seeds removed
3 Tbsp. Capers, rinsed and dried
2 Tbsp. Thyme Leaves
6 Tbsp. Italian Parsley Leaves
4 Tbsp. Mint Leaves
4 Tbsp. Lime Juice
4 Tbsp. Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Kosher Salt to taste

*Method*:

In a food processor, combine all of the ingredients except for the salt and pulse until rough chopped. Transfer to a non-reactive container, season to taste with salt and add more olive oil to cover. Store in the fridge and keep cold.

The chimichurri is pretty potent. You only need about a tsp. per scallop at the most. This recipe will give you about 2/3 cups of sauce.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 8, 2007)

haha i feel so owned. 
makes my pub cheese look like amateur hour.


i love scallops though  
so going to use this recipe.


----------

